# Ta Jest do oddania (or oddavia) Jak wrocrimy do Montrealu



## Amelinette

Hello everyone,

I found a mystery note and for some reason I cannot help that wonder what it means  I tried to translate but as Polish is quite complicated and I am not sure of the writing on the note, it is pretty confusing 

If anyone is nice enough to relieve me of this mystery, it would be much appreciated  thank you!

"Ta Jest do oddania (or oddavia) Jak wrocrimy
 do Montrealu."


----------



## Mori.cze

Without more context there is really not enough... it says moreorless "It is available/it can be handed over as soon as we get back to Montreal"


----------



## zaffy

"This should be returned when we get back to Montreal"


----------



## jasio

Looks like a note attached to an object which is temporarily in someone's possession. If this indeed was the original context, I'd translate it "This one is to be returned as soon as we get back to Montreal".  My guess is that someone had something similar to the object he or she  had borrowed, and used the note to distinguish one from the other. 

The note includes several typos, perhaps that's the reason why automatic translation gave confusing results. But also automatic translation fails when it needs to consider grammatical cases, grammatical genders,   cultural context etc.


----------



## zaffy

It doesn't say 'as soon as' but 'when'. If it were 'as soon as', it would read 'jak tylko' or 'tak szybko jak tylko'


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> It doesn't say 'as soon as' but 'when'. If it were 'as soon as', it would read 'jak tylko' or 'tak szybko jak tylko'


I'm glad that you did not use a word-to-word translation: "how". :-/

Have you ever used "tak szybko jak tylko" in a quick and dirty note made on a scrap of paper? I have not. And I would not. And "jak" in such contexts can be understood both as "gdy", and "jak tylko". Perhaps even more like the latter than the former. Definitely, without unnecessary hesitation. 

Anyway, whether "when" or "as soon as", I not thnk, it's the major issue with this note.


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> I'm glad that you did not use a word-to-word translation: "how". :-/



I consider that remark of yours rude. Too bad you're being biting.

Are you sure there is no difference between these two?
"Zadzwoń do mnie kiedy będziesz w Warszawie."   "Call me when you are in Warsaw."
"Zadzwoń do mnie jak tylko będziesz w Warszawie." "Call me as soon as you're in Warsaw."

Or perhaps you find no difference in these two:
"Oddaj jej pieniądze jak/kiedy/gdy będziesz w Krakowie."
"Oddaj jej pieniądze jak tylko będziesz w Krakowie."


So with all due respect, that thing is supposed to be given back 'when', not 'as soon as' they get back to M.


----------



## grassy

Play nice, boys. 


zaffy said:


> Are you sure there is no difference between these two?
> "Zadzwoń do mnie kiedy będziesz w Warszawie." "Call me when you are in Warsaw."
> "Zadzwoń do mnie jak tylko będziesz w Warszawie." "Call me as soon as you're in Warsaw."


_Tylko _co prawda wprowadza pewien niuans znaczeniowy, ale jego istotność będzie zależała od kontekstu. Np. jeżeli którekolwiek z tych zdań ma służyć jako formułka grzecznościowa dla dalekiego znajomego, to nie będzie między nimi żadnej różnicy; nie obchodzi cię, czy zadzwoni tuż po przyjeździe do Warszawy, czy miesiąc po. Wypowiadasz to zdanie, bo takie rzeczy się mówi w relacjach międzyludzkich , nawet jeżeli nie chcesz, żeby w ogóle dzwonił.


----------

